

Show HN: Criticize our website - Qawba
http://www.qawba.com/

======
enlightenedfool
This web page has about 5 sentences in total and I have to scroll 5 pages to
see that. Sick of this design. It's everywhere these days. Just stupid.

------
stax012
Following what @georgespencer said, there's no strong brand here. Forget about
the website and come up with a brand.

By the way, marketing yourselves to people that will pay you handsomely for
professional services and then putting an ad for a $4.99 template at the
bottom is a dumb idea.

------
me_bx
* There is no information of who you are: legal entity or freelancing individuals? What are your names, registration numbers,

* The background image is too dark, couldn't see what it is without having to adjust the angle of my laptop screen

* The "carousel" is a bad practice in general, and in your site many visitors won't even notice there is one, as it doesn't look like one.

* SEO: There's no meta description, openGraph, twitter cards tags (like in many other websites. We're almost in 2015, what are people thinking about?

* Copywriting: find a native English-speaker to fix things.

* the License page has not enough content

* good thing: the highly noticeable call to action "Start a project with us"

~~~
ue_
What's wrong with the English on the page? I have a hard time spotting
mistakes.

~~~
DanBC
The language is a bit clunky.

> Qawba is a group of developers, IT professionals, and graphic designers that
> works for the creation of websites, templates, the logo, posters and banners
> as well as the maintenance and updating of websites.

The "that works for" here could probably be changed to soemthing better.

> We are composed of highly qualified with extensive profiles acquired from
> national and international companies.

Has a missing word, and the "extensive profiles" feels a bit odd.

~~~
daledavies
I was thinking exactly this.

Also the Brand Identity section feels a bit fragmented, and I felt "brand
identity" is mentioned far too many times. Feels a bit like it was written for
search engines.

There is also a space missing after one of the full stops...

> Your brand is your business identity.Through unique brand

Overall I feel maybe the tone of the website could be a bit more personal. It
starts off feeling personal but then the "Who we are" section seems to mix
perspectives, beginning in the third person.

I'm no copywriter though, nor am I an expert in English although I am a native
speaker. My own website probably isn't perfect either!

------
jcr
You need to invest more time and effort learning the English language, and be
extremely careful when proofreading your written text. There are a ton of
English mistakes on your page; some are simple typing and/or proofreading
mistakes like forgetting a space, but others are far more severe grammatical
and/or usage mistakes.

By using the English language for your website, you are targeting English
speaking customers. If a potential customer knows English and notices your
mistakes, then you're giving them good reason to not trust you to build their
website.

Examples:

> identity.Through

You forgot the space after the period.

> our experts are complemented to the latest technology.

This makes no sense.

> We are composed of highly qualified with extensive profiles acquired from
> national and international companies.

You need a noun after "highly qualified" such as "highly qualified engineers"
or "highly qualified professionals". The prepositional phrase "with extensive
profiles acquired from national and international companies" makes no sense.

There are more examples, but I don't want to be overly critical. English is a
difficult language to learn, even for people who grow up in English speaking
countries. Hiring a native English speaker to do proofreading for you should
really help improve the quality of your text while also helping you to learn
the language better.

~~~
V-2
[http://www.qawba.com/market/fakia-simple-and-modern-
responsi...](http://www.qawba.com/market/fakia-simple-and-modern-responsive-
landing-page/)

"012\. PEOPEL THINK SECTION"

"Backstrech - [https://github.com/srobbin/jquery-
backstretch"](https://github.com/srobbin/jquery-backstretch")

BACKSTRECH??

One would expect a better level of attention to detail from professional
designers. This is disqualifying. BTW I'm not even a native speaker, but these
typos simply jump out at you.

------
nerdy
\- The way the page loads makes it feel like a modal (text for "Brand
Identity" and "Who we are" is shown, then are pushed down once the imagery
loads).

\- Information density is low... results in a lot of scrolling for small
amounts of information. Initial page load "above the fold" offers very little.

\- Lose the mystery meat navigation for "Web design and UI" and "Web
Development" (in the "Brand Identity" section) in favor of text labels, or
simply blend that content into the rest of the page.

\- While lots of padding/margin is a trend, everything feels so incredibly far
apart that it's completely disconnected; maybe a symptom of my 1920x1080
resolution. It's impossible to find something specific (for example, social
media links).

\- You made me load ASCII art when the page loaded! It should be removed,
however small the additional data transfer might seem. Also remove the other
commented HTML such as the ids bannerVideo and our-work.

\- It feels like "Who we are" is important and should go first, or alongside
"Brand Identity".

\- Enable compression!

~~~
Qawba
Just Thank you.

------
anonfunction
I think things could be sized down a bit. Especially places like
[http://www.qawba.com/#market](http://www.qawba.com/#market) where it doesn't
fit on my 15" retina mbp.

I like the full page effect of the home screen and the text that follows.
Maybe have an image in the whitespace like on the contact page? Speaking of,
the contact page seems weird to me kind of like it doesn't follow a grid and
the typographs looks off to me.

The links at the end should be actual links and not just the circles that are
clickable.

License is spelled wrong in the footer.

Cheers.

~~~
DanBC
> License is spelled wrong in the footer.

That's a valid British spelling.

[http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/licence](http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/licence)

~~~
Qawba
License for American English and Licence for British English.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That one slipped me by, strangely you get a TV licence from "TV licensing" but
a fence comes from a fencing contractor. English, it's weird.

------
oliwarner
Contact page: There's a limit to how much whitespace is desirable and I'd say
it's probably somewhat less than the 400px between H1 and content and again
between content and footer, on the contact page. The page is 3 viewport-
heights when it should only be one. It feels spaced out for the very sake of
being spaced out.

Contact: Have you seen this when the page isn't super-wide? It's as above but
twice as high. 800px between form and submit button. AWFUL.

Home, second pane: Dump the mystery meat navigation. It's cute that you found
a few font-awesome glyphs that you liked but they mean nothing to visitors.
Navigation shouldn't be pot luck.

There's also no call to action. If I land on the home page, you need to tell
me what I can do and what you'd like me to do.

And it looks like a turd if you turn javascript off. Make sure you don't rely
on Javascript to display information. It'll cost you business if your JS ever
breaks.

And yeah, the whole thing needs cleaning up. It looks like a dev build. In
production you want to losslessly recompress your images (optipng, jpegoptim,
etc), strip your HTML down (tidy), minify your JS and CSS and pre-gzip
everything that's static.

------
georgespencer
I like it but for a company offering branding advice you don't seem to have a
discernible brand.

I also always think 'agency' websites without bios and staff photos are
basically run by a few 13 year olds. Not a bad thing, but this feeling is
compounded by lack of postal address or telephone number. If you have an
office, put it on there. Nobody will call or visit, it just makes people feel
safer.

~~~
Qawba
Thank you for your feedback and thanks for your time too . i don't know where
did you read the word "Agency"!

~~~
boomlinde
Your business is an agency by definition.

------
mattxxx
There's nothing good to say about this website.

As of right now, it: \- Spreads very little information across an enormous
space \- Has nothing aesthetically engaging

This means that I feel like you'll make my brand also a sparse and
unattractive idea.

------
tokenizerrr
While the page loaded it showed me a bunch of text. Then once it loaded it
just showed me some large dark image of people behind computers with the text
"Web solutions and Design" overlaid on it, forcing me to scroll in order to
find out anything at all about your site.

I realize this is a design trend lately, but the loading threw me off and I
personally think it wastes a ton of screen real estate.

There's also [http://i.imgur.com/4E6DVOe.png](http://i.imgur.com/4E6DVOe.png)

------
fareesh
You are changing the background image property when a user hovers over the
logo. Browsers will not load the background image for any element which is not
visible, or where a CSS rule is not active. As a result, the hover version of
the logo is only downloaded the first time the user hovers over the logo. A
good workaround for this is to create a file with the regular and hover
versions of the logo in it, and use the background-position property on hover
to show the hover version.

------
soulkarver
"Your brand is your business identity.Through unique brand identity design we
help you to distinguish your business from your competitors." \--> You forgot
the space after "identity."

The site is very dark. You can hardly see the image in the background with all
the black.

Move the example products (like the 4.99 fakia landing page) closer to the
top.

~~~
Qawba
Thanks for the suggestion.

------
peterhi
The site is very dark and bland which sits badly with "We design unique and
original brand identity", which is itself clumsy English.

The site design is not original and others have done it better. If brand
identity is important then perhaps you should put some effort into it.

Far too much whitespace and don't be afraid to use colours.

------
matrixnad
You guys do a good job in presentation, however was not directly absorbed by
how you would help me, or exactly what the your specialty is. Good design, not
a clear enough picture on the company's mantra.

------
grayclhn
The text is pretty hard to take seriously, e.g.:

"Market Qawba: Premium themes to make your things elegant"

Surely there's a more specific word than "things"

------
jarnix
It's empty, dark/suicidal, weakly branded, already seen, too big, too much
empty space, not enough colors, not enough information, portfolio/projects ?,
not human, etc.

------
dkbrk
Mousing over the buttons to switch between brand identity/web design and
UI/web development shows a text selection cursor.

------
Qawba
Thank you all for your feedbacks and criticism, I will take everything into
consideration. Thanks for the motivation.

------
jarnix
And I forget, "fakia" too ! :)

------
boomlinde
There is no trailing space after the punctuation of the first sentence on the
page.

------
timinman
'Live Preview' from the Fakia page produces a Host Gator 500 error.

------
lafar6502
your website is awful

